# I'm freaking out! (Plan B)



## brokenxbeauty (May 25, 2009)

Alright, so the night before last I had unprotected sex. There's dumb move number one. He didn't cum but I was still really worried, because every time I've had unprotected sex I'd be like "if I just get my period, I will never do this again!" and then I would. So I'm super paranoid, and decide to just go get the morning after pill. There goes $60 I don't really have.
I take the first one asap, 3:35 in the afternoon. So I try staying up until 3:35am to take the second - twelve hours later, as directed. My mom ends up flipping out on me for waking her up, and I'm nervous so I turn my phone on silent assuming I'll be looking at it. But no, I fall asleep. Boyfriend-ish tries calling a million times, but it's on silent so I don't wake up. So I wake up at 5:55am and freak out, taking the second pill a few minutes later. So the pill was about two and a half hours late. =/
I'm just really really nervous. I looked on the website and it says that you can take the second pill up to 24 hours later and it should be fine, 12 is just recommended. So am I just being paranoid for no reason? And I really hope said boy isn't angry when he wakes up. :|


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

i think you should be fine taking it a couple of hours late.  however what is worrying the fact that you say 'each time you have unprotected sex' meaning this isn't the first time! i don't mean to be preachy but it really doesn't matter if a guy spunks in you or not - you can still catch a std which is not cool at all.  

next time if you haven't got protection then wait to have sex! you'd save yourself the $60 for a start and you'd know you wouldn't be preggers or infected.


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

It should be totally fine! Don't worry!

But get yourself on birth control asap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its no fun having to go through this kind of stress!


----------



## CherryAcid (May 25, 2009)

Im pretty sure you are fine.  But you should really get yourself on some form of contraception if this isnt a one time thing.  The worry of pregnancy is horrible and at least if you are on birth control that worry is gone.  Though you will still need to use condoms to protect against sti's.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 25, 2009)

I think you're allowed to take them at the same time. I know the packaging says different. But I think its okay to do that. Next time go to planned parenthood, if you qualify you get free or low cost birthcontrol and they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## gildedangel (May 26, 2009)

Yes, you should go on birth control so that you don't have to be so stressed and worry so much. I know that it is expensive but it is worth avoiding the stress, there are ways that you can get it cheaper!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think you should be fine taking it a couple of hours late.  however what is worrying the fact that you say 'each time you have unprotected sex' meaning this isn't the first time! i don't mean to be preachy but it really doesn't matter if a guy spunks in you or not - you can still catch a std which is not cool at all.  

next time if you haven't got protection then wait to have sex! you'd save yourself the $60 for a start and you'd know you wouldn't be preggers or infected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh dear, I know. =/ I didn't even realize how bad that sounded. I'm definitely never doing the no protection thing again.

I'm interested in looking in to birth control, I'm just not sure how to considering I'm not eighteen (will be in a couple of months) and my mom doesn't know I'm sexually active. =/


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

i'm not sure if it works the same in the us but in the uk i just went to my docs when i wanted birth control. it was all confidential so family cannot find out even if you have the same doctor.  

personally i have tried the pill and also the implant and can't get on with them so me and hubby just use condoms.


----------



## CherryAcid (May 27, 2009)

I'm in the UK too but im pretty sure doctor patient confidentiality is the same in the states.  I know of people who went on the pill as young as 14.  They would rather give you birth control than have you getting pregant at a young age.  I would see the doctor or nurse to ask about contraception.  Do you have a young persons family planning clinic near you or anything?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 27, 2009)

I believe there's one not too far from here, I'll have to find a time to stop by and talk to them.
Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 27, 2009)

I think u should stick to condoms. BC affects your body a  lot more than you'd know. Condoms are safer, with next to zero side effects and there's no risk of forgetting a pill. (Not to mention its a lot neater!)

Please take care of yourself!


----------



## DancingBrave (May 27, 2009)

Hormonal BC isn't all that great, at least in my experience. Caused me crazy skin, crazy moods, and just felt like i had no sex drive. I've tried lots of kinds too. 

I'm 24, haven't been on BC in 5 years, and have never had a pregnancy scare using condoms. Maybe I'm lucky, but I've found altering my body hormonally (and possibly permanently according to some studies) is pretty unneccesary.  Its nice to never have to worry, but the other issues freak me out waaaay more. 

Anyway, your second pill being late won't be a problem. The statistical difference in effectiveness would be negligible. 

Be careful! Some stuff can't be fixed witha pill, and there's no taking it back! Good luck.


----------



## MissResha (May 27, 2009)

^^ yea i'm a MUCH better person without the pill. cant even begin to tell you the bullshit i had to endure.


----------

